
My programming journey - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/10/my-programming-journey/
======
Udo
Though it may be unpopular, I agree wholeheartedly. Things simply get done
with PHP and the environment doesn't get in the way like it does with any
other framework/environment I used. Besides, it is possible to write good,
fast and maintainable code with PHP, and when people do they can do so
elegantly.

And you know what, I even prefer the bad script kiddie PHP code to, say, a 20k
line classpath disaster in Java. Because this being PHP it's trivial to fix or
rewrite stuff.

